# What P!SSES you off the most about PAX?



## upyouruber

Additional comments here please:


----------



## semi-retired

This poll would have been easier if you put an "all of the above" in the checklist. They all piss me off equally.


----------



## backcountryrez

The ones who NAV me when I have NAV on the phone and built-in NAV in the car as a redundancy.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


When they said I would take care of you, and just get out the car slamming the door and not tip, not even thanks


----------



## Lawlet91

Smoking right before getting in. I don’t care if you want to smell like an ashtray all the time but don’t track that into my car or even now into my cab damnit. End up having to listen to the next pax complain about it as well....


----------



## upyouruber

Lawlet91 said:


> Smoking right before getting in. I don't care if you want to smell like an ashtray all the time but don't track that into my car or even now into my cab damnit. End up having to listen to the next pax complain about it as well....


Yup, this pisses me off the most!


----------



## Merc7186

Lawlet91 said:


> Smoking right before getting in. I don't care if you want to smell like an ashtray all the time but don't track that into my car or even now into my cab damnit. End up having to listen to the next pax complain about it as well....


Even worse, pulling up to smoking pax, who opens door the exhales inside....windows go down instantly. I have had some very cold pax in my car recently and let them know why.


----------



## 1974toyota

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


Nothing Irritates me, from that list? Every thing i see in poll, i expect each day, now if you put puking, i'd check that box,jmo


----------



## Oscar Levant

There really is only one thing that really bothers me, and that's when they try and enter my car with cokes, food, etc and they get miffed if I tell them the only thing that is allowed is bottled water.



Merc7186 said:


> Even worse, pulling up to smoking pax, who opens door the exhales inside....windows go down instantly. I have had some very cold pax in my car recently and let them know why.


I'd cancel that one and eject them.



Lawlet91 said:


> Smoking right before getting in. I don't care if you want to smell like an ashtray all the time but don't track that into my car or even now into my cab damnit. End up having to listen to the next pax complain about it as well....


I had two guys and one girl approach my car, smoking, and they put their cigarettes out and before they could get in, I drove off. I'm not even going to deal with people like that. Let them complain as I put in my complaint on them with uber.


----------



## 1974toyota

upyouruber said:


> Yup, this pisses me off the most!


I always have a can of glade,to spray car in case of any smells


----------



## ROCuberguy585

Pax who call within 30 seconds of accepting the ping or starting to drive towards them on a stacked ping. Often means they are needy/annoying. Also most of what needs to be communicated by these pax can be done by text. Often safer for me to read the text cause I often forget or don't bother to flip my Bluetooth on when I get in the car because almost anyone who needs to get a hold of me including most pax just text me! Also the ones who call are the ones who ask can I bring my dog? Do you mind waiting while I go into the pharmacy? (At 1:30pm) can you pick me up at 4?(My market doesn't have scheduled trips for riders). I've a few times when having a bad day that I've just ignored the call then cancelled. I don't think anything I've been called for had to be handled by a phone call. Either text (like most pax prefer we do cause it's less invasive) or wait till I'm at or near your location.


----------



## MadTownUberD

I voted for sneaking food and drinks into the car. That could cause a big problem/mess. Entitled attitude is annoying but at least -- usually -- doesn't cause damage to or smells in my vehicle.


----------



## unitxero

Slamming the ****ing door FOR SURE. I don't give a **** about the rest of the animalistic behaviours people have. But slamming the door ... That is really irritating.


----------



## tohunt4me

ROCuberguy585 said:


> Pax who call within 30 seconds of accepting the ping or starting to drive towards them on a stacked ping. Often means they are needy/annoying. Also most of what needs to be communicated by these pax can be done by text. Often safer for me to read the text cause I often forget or don't bother to flip my Bluetooth on when I get in the car because almost anyone who needs to get a hold of me including most pax just text me! Also the ones who call are the ones who ask can I bring my dog? Do you mind waiting while I go into the pharmacy? (At 1:30pm) can you pick me up at 4?(My market doesn't have scheduled trips for riders). I've a few times when having a bad day that I've just ignored the call then cancelled. I don't think anything I've been called for had to be handled by a phone call. Either text (like most pax prefer we do cause it's less invasive) or wait till I'm at or near your location.


Im guilty of calling.
On the few times i was a passenger.
Usually because i want to transport a lead acid battery or car part in their car.
Only new store bought batteries.
Only clean ones.

I dont want to ambush them on arrival.

I do tip $5.00- $10.00.


----------



## MadTownUberD

....aaaand Rakos likes everything, as usual.


----------



## tohunt4me

1974toyota said:


> Nothing Irritates me, from that list? Every thing i see in poll, i expect each day, now if you put puking, i'd check that box,jmo


Puking is a problem.

How can they NOT chew foot long noodles ???


----------



## ROCuberguy585

tohunt4me said:


> Im guilty of calling.
> On the few times i was a passenger.
> Usually because i want to transport a lead acid battery or car part in their car.
> Only new store bought batteries.
> Only clean ones.
> 
> I dont want to ambush them on arrival.
> 
> I do tip $5.00- $10.00.


That is acceptable but for everyone of those there's 10 stupid questions or people worried you won't be able to find their house. Can be handled through texts. Had a guy once concerned that I wouldn't have room for his golf clubs, handled quickly and safely through texts. I understand the thought process, that we're driving and calling might be safer. The truth is I'm really probably more annoyed that they feel compelled to bother me with stupid crap. I mean my phone is mounted, I can easily read texts as they come in just go for the least invasive method


----------



## freddieman

4 pax pisses me off. Always loud yelling and screaming going short distance. All 4 slamming door, 4 way requests at the same time for something like charger, it’s hot/cold, can u stop by here or there, interrogated with bunch of same questions but only 4 way.

Unless they’re female cute or one of them is hot then I’ll make an exception to my pissiness


----------



## Uber's Guber

Smelly pax breath when picking them up from a fastfood joint. "_Whoa! Hold the onions!" _


----------



## Tnasty

My biggest pet peeve is people standing in dangerous areas or places that have the illegal parking. 
I do a lot of pickups at a train station that has a designated pick-up area, but they stand at the bus only area and scream at me when I explain where to find me. I feel bad tonight I had to explain to this guy both in text and on the telephone where to find me.His time ran out and I saw him as I was pulling out and I just kept going. If customers took care of the driver I might go the extra mile for people.


----------



## upyouruber

ROCuberguy585 said:


> That is acceptable but for everyone of those there's 10 stupid questions or people worried you won't be able to find their house. Can be handled through texts. Had a guy once concerned that I wouldn't have room for his golf clubs, handled quickly and safely through texts. I understand the thought process, that we're driving and calling might be safer. The truth is I'm really probably more annoyed that they feel compelled to bother me with stupid crap. I mean my phone is mounted, I can easily read texts as they come in just go for the least invasive method


Yeah, PAXs do not seem to realize that 99.9% of the time, calling the driver just delays arrival and agitates us. Just let us concentrate on the gps and we'll be there soon!


----------



## Uber Crack

Pax who leave stuff in my car
Pax who stay chatting at the drop off thinking I'm their buddy
Pax who watch their loud party snap chats
Pax who try to take a snap chat of themselves with me
Pax who put their feet up on the dash
Pax who hock loogies out the window
Pax who argue / fight
Pax who wear too short mini skirts 
Pax who want the heater up too hot
Pax who smell of old stale weed 
Pax who are late and want me to speed 
Pax who have too much luggage 
Pax who pass out and I struggle to wake up 
Pax who have very loud phone conversations 
And the winner... Pax who leave greasy finger prints or sweaty head prints on my windows


----------



## Julescase

Uber Crack said:


> Pax who leave stuff in my car
> Pax who stay chatting at the drop off thinking I'm their buddy
> Pax who watch their loud party snap chats
> Pax who try to take a snap chat of themselves with me
> Pax who put their feet up on the dash
> Pax who hock loogies out the window
> Pax who argue / fight
> Pax who wear too short mini skirts
> Pax who want the heater up too hot
> Pax who smell of old stale weed
> Pax who are late and want me to speed
> Pax who have too much luggage
> Pax who pass out and I struggle to wake up
> Pax who have very loud phone conversations
> And the winner... Pax who leave greasy finger prints or sweaty head prints on my windows


 Sometimes I look at my backseat windows and wonder if every passenger in my car was eating Kentucky fried chicken prior to getting in. I also detest when they sit in the backseat and blast their Snapchat - I mean are you ****ing kidding me, do you really think that's important enough to have beyond the most low volume possible? Why am I being punished right now?

And it kills me when I see an area close by surging while I'm trying to drop some drunken idiot off, and they just keep chatting and chatting with their door half open - I need to be better about saying "ok, bye!! GET OUT OF MY CAR!!" because it is TORTUROUS when pax think they're being buddies with me. GTFO!!!


----------



## Rakos

Uber Crack said:


> Pax who smell of old stale weed


So you saying...

That if it's...

good fresh skunky weed...8>)

It's OK...?...8>O

Rakos








PS. His name is Stony...8>)


----------



## jgiun1

Entitled attitude or expect you to kiss up to them.....heck no, I'll take the one star everytime!!!


#2 freshly smoked pot people
#3 eaters in my car....I don't eat in my own car


----------



## upyouruber

Uber Crack said:


> Pax who leave stuff in my car
> Pax who stay chatting at the drop off thinking I'm their buddy
> Pax who watch their loud party snap chats
> Pax who try to take a snap chat of themselves with me
> Pax who put their feet up on the dash
> Pax who hock loogies out the window
> Pax who argue / fight
> Pax who wear too short mini skirts
> Pax who want the heater up too hot
> Pax who smell of old stale weed
> Pax who are late and want me to speed
> Pax who have too much luggage
> Pax who pass out and I struggle to wake up
> Pax who have very loud phone conversations
> And the winner... Pax who leave greasy finger prints or sweaty head prints on my windows


All valid reasons to be pssed.
Still, my number one is smokers.
Absolutely cannot stand a smoker who extinguishes as I pull up. Many, many a time I have been so tempted to say "forget it" and drive off. Perhaps soon enough, I will!


----------



## Pedro Paramo66

Uber Crack said:


> Pax who leave stuff in my car
> Pax who stay chatting at the drop off thinking I'm their buddy
> Pax who watch their loud party snap chats
> Pax who try to take a snap chat of themselves with me
> Pax who put their feet up on the dash
> Pax who hock loogies out the window
> Pax who argue / fight
> Pax who wear too short mini skirts
> Pax who want the heater up too hot
> Pax who smell of old stale weed
> Pax who are late and want me to speed
> Pax who have too much luggage
> Pax who pass out and I struggle to wake up
> Pax who have very loud phone conversations
> And the winner... Pax who leave greasy finger prints or sweaty head prints on my windows


Hilarious
Lol


----------



## Julescase

upyouruber said:


> All valid reasons to be pssed.
> Still, my number one is smokers.
> Absolutely cannot stand a smoker who extinguishes as I pull up. Many, many a time I have been so tempted to say "forget it" and drive off. Perhaps soon enough, I will!


 Once I drove up and this nitwit pax was halfway through a cigarette, I thought to myself "please don't be my passenger" but then of course he strolls over, pokes hit his head in the passenger side window and said "I just need to finish this (indicating his cigarette) and I really need to pee. I'm gonna go around the corner in the alley." I rolled my eyes internally and said "ok, no problem, I'll wait here." The minute he started walking towards the alley, I canceled and drove away. I didn't even care about collecting the cancellation fee, there were so many things wrong with that scenario I could not wait to get it out of my life entirely. He was so repulsive. I remember the fact that it was surging nicely but he was so disgusting that it wasn't even a concern at that time.


----------



## AllGold

MadTownUberD said:


> I voted for sneaking food and drinks into the car. That could cause a big problem/mess. Entitled attitude is annoying but at least -- usually -- doesn't cause damage to or smells in my vehicle.


I had a girl sneak an open can of beer into the car. She was so good she sat next to me in the front seat and I didn't see it. I could smell beer but I thought she just had some spilled on her. It wasn't until she got out that I saw the can. And she spilled some on the seat.

Obviously, that didn't end well for her in regards to being able to get new Uber rides.


----------



## Julescase

AllGold said:


> I had a girl sneak an open can of beer into the car. She was so good she sat next to me in the front seat and I didn't see it. I could smell beer but I thought she just had some spilled on her. It wasn't until she got out that I saw the can. And she spilled some on the seat.
> 
> Obviously, that didn't end well for her in regards to being able to get new Uber rides.


I'm sure Uber will handle her Uber account appropriately. And by "appropriately" I mean they won't do anything.


----------



## AllGold

Julescase said:


> I'm sure Uber will handle her Uber account appropriately. And by "appropriately" I mean they won't do anything.


They said something to the effect that they were evaluating whether to terminate her account, but you're right, they probably did nothing.

Not that it really matters but she definitely got my 1-star.


----------



## Bpr2

jgiun1 said:


> Entitled attitude or expect you to kiss up to them.....heck no, I'll take the one star everytime!!!
> 
> #2 freshly smoked pot people
> #3 eaters in my car....I don't eat in my own car


"But I'm the customer and I want the volume up higher!!" Psh bye Felicia

Or

"The Customer is always right! Why can't I smoke/drink in the car! Why do I need the *****belt in the back seat!?"

Or

"Oh don't worry about the mess. You have leather seats. It'll clean easily"


----------



## upyouruber

AllGold said:


> They said something to the effect that they were evaluating whether to terminate her account, but you're right, they probably did nothing.
> 
> Not that it really matters but she definitely got my 1-star.


Hope you received a cleaning fee!


----------



## Coca-Cola

Uber said tipping is not necessary and is included in the fare, so you can't blame the pax for not tipping.


----------



## upyouruber

Coca-Cola said:


> Uber said tipping is not necessary and is included in the fare, so you can't blame the pax for not tipping.


Unfortunately, you are correct. Gain market share at the expense of drivers.


----------



## Rakos

Coca-Cola said:


> Uber said tipping is not necessary and is included in the fare, so you can't blame the pax for not tipping.


Tow that corporate bullchit...8>O

If you repeat it enuff...

It MUST be true...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Eugene73

Lawlet91 said:


> Smoking right before getting in. I don't care if you want to smell like an ashtray all the time but don't track that into my car or even now into my cab damnit. End up having to listen to the next pax complain about it as well....


if they smoking i drive away

at the colleges they always come out in groups of 4. skinny broads i take em, dudes and fat chicks i drive away


----------



## Mr Styg

It would be nice to be able to leave notes/ reports on paxs profiles, but only drivers get to see them. Then maybe people might stop behaving like animals.... Ya right who am I kidding.


----------



## jaystonepk

My other would be not having toes on the curb when I pull up. Had 2 cancels and 2 rides yesterday and none of them were where they were supposed to be or ready when I pulled up. Smoking and claiming an app tip then not actually doing it are also high on the list.


----------



## jgiun1

Eugene73 said:


> if they smoking i drive away
> 
> at the colleges they always come out in groups of 4. skinny broads i take em, dudes and fat chicks i drive away


Lol....classic


----------



## UluValea

No tipping doesn't bother me. If I get one, I know I gave that rider a nice trip to their destination and they showed their appreciation. It's the entitled rude people I hate. Immediately reaching for my stereo before even greeting me, talking ridiculously loud on the phone, backseat driving, expecting limo service for bus fare prices, these idiots need to be sterilised so they can't procreate...


----------



## Ubersinger

tohunt4me said:


> Puking is a problem.
> 
> How can they NOT chew foot long noodles ???


It's called a tapeworm


----------



## tohunt4me

Ubersinger said:


> It's called a tapeworm


It wasnt moving in the smelly puddle of Curdled cream sauce and alcohol in my car.
Although alcohol may have killed it.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis

Im really sick of AUX cord girls all over my city!


----------



## negeorgia

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


Base rates.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

The rude, entitled attitudes should not be in the list as this has been brought about by society and not by Uber. These folks have been born and bred to believe that everyone owes them everything and it's simply their job to take advantage of all of those giveaways. This Country has lost all focus on self responsibility and the majority of the folks we see have been using "the system" since birth. They simply don't know any better.


----------



## freddieman

Julescase said:


> Once I drove up and this nitwit pax was halfway through a cigarette, I thought to myself "please don't be my passenger" but then of course he strolls over, pokes hit his head in the passenger side window and said "I just need to finish this (indicating his cigarette) and I really need to pee. I'm gonna go around the corner in the alley." I rolled my eyes internally and said "ok, no problem, I'll wait here." The minute he started walking towards the alley, I canceled and drove away. I didn't even care about collecting the cancellation fee, there were so many things wrong with that scenario I could not wait to get it out of my life entirely. He was so repulsive. I remember the fact that it was surging nicely but he was so disgusting that it wasn't even a concern at that time.


Should have asked him where he was going. May have been a long ride since they are trying to get prepped for a long ride.....pee ...check...nicotine...check and so on.


----------



## Julescase

freddieman said:


> Should have asked him where he was going. May have been a long ride since they are trying to get prepped for a long ride.....pee ...check...nicotine...check and so on.


No thanks! He could have been going 25 miles away on clear freeways and he might have tipped $20 - I STILL wouldn't want that thing in my car!


----------



## DeFazio

The ones who say "I'll tip you in the app" and then don't... you could've just not said anything..



semi-retired said:


> This poll would have been easier if you put an "all of the above" in the checklist. They all piss me off equally.


LOL


----------



## UberLaLa

Rakos said:


> So you saying...
> 
> That if it's...
> 
> good fresh skunky weed...8>)
> 
> It's OK...?...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 196287
> 
> PS. His name is Stony...8>)


Are thems peanut M&Ms in your dreads, Rakos?


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

4* for no freaking reason!!!


----------



## Rakos

UberLaLa said:


> Are thems peanut M&Ms in your dreads, Rakos?


No...thems Skittles....

Saving them for a rainy day...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


When they ask how you like it and you tell them the truth and they agree you're getting paid peanuts on their 1.2 mile trip, but the next words out of their mouth are "But it's great, though, isn't it! I love Uber. So much cheaper and better than taxis!"

Translation: "Yeah, you're getting f***** but I don't care. And I won't tip."

I tell them it's great for the pax. Kinda like Walmart is great for the customers, but not the employees or the people slaving overseas to make that $5 jacket.



tohunt4me said:


> Puking is a problem.
> 
> How can they NOT chew foot long noodles ???


Sure those weren't roundworms?


----------



## Julescase

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When they ask how you like it and you tell them the truth and they agree you're forgetting paid peanuts on their 1.2 mile trip, but the next words out of their mouth are "But it's great, though, isn't it! I love Uber. So much cheaper and better than taxis!"
> 
> Translation: "Yeah, you're getting f***** but I don't care. And I won't tip."
> 
> I tell them it's great for the pax. Kinda like Walmart is great for the customers, but not the employees or the people slaving overseas to make that $5 jacket.
> 
> Sure those weren't roundworms?


 Drove three 27-year-olds to the staple center during rush hour tonight, we joked and chatted for over an hour , I received a "great conversation!" badge and five star note in my account. I found out (they volunteered) that each one of them makes between $150,000 and $200,000 per year. They were on an all-expense paid vacation to LA, paid for by their employer.

The last portion of the ride, they asked how I liked Uber, if I made good money, etc. I said it's OK, but since I'm paid by the mile kind of sucks a lot of the time in Los Angeles since the traffic here can be soul-crushing regardless of the time of day. They were like "what!!?? You're paid by the mile? Are you serious? No, that can't be true. That sucks big-time!" So I explained a little bit about it, not going into much detail because no one really wants to hear about that. But I assumed that since it took us over an hour to get from West Hollywood to downtown LA, (or , "8 and one half miles" as one of them brought up) they would obviously tip well since we were talking about everything. I mean, you sit in someone's car for over an hour and that's a lot of time to talk about a lot of shit.

Alas, yet not shockingly, no ****ing tip from those mother****ing millennials. I shit you not I am so glad I only gave them three stars, cheap mother****ing spoiled ignorant pieces of human waste.

THEY are why I detest millennials and most pax: They acknowledge the fact that you're making no money, they discuss openly (without you ever asking) the fact that they make up to $200,000 a year, they know full well how little you're going to make for the 65 minutes you've been driving them through atrocious traffic, yet don't have the human decency to tip. ONE OF THEM EXPLAINED THAT HE CAN EARN UP TO $25,000 PER DAY IN HIS JOB BUT DOESN'T TIP HIS DRIVER??!!

Give me a tip assholes, and please SKIP the "Great Conversation!" badge and 5-star note.


----------



## Rebuconductor

Great list. It pretty much sums up my pet peeves. The "i'll tip you on the app" might piss me off the most only because it's probably less than 1% that actually does. They lie because they feel they should but wont.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Uber Crack said:


> Pax who wear too short mini skirts


It's only considered short if snail trails were left in the seat.


----------



## tohunt4me

Julescase said:


> Drove three 27-year-olds to the staple center during rush hour tonight, we joked and chatted for over an hour , I received a "great conversation!" badge and five star note in my account. I found out (they volunteered) that each one of them makes between $150,000 and $200,000 per year. They were on an all-expense paid vacation to LA, paid for by their employer.
> 
> The last portion of the ride, they asked how I liked Uber, if I made good money, etc. I said it's OK, but since I'm paid by the mile kind of sucks a lot of the time in Los Angeles since the traffic here can be soul-crushing regardless of the time of day. They were like "what!!?? You're paid by the mile? Are you serious? No, that can't be true. That sucks big-time!" So I explained a little bit about it, not going into much detail because no one really wants to hear about that. But I assumed that since it took us over an hour to get from West Hollywood to downtown LA, (or , "8 and one half miles" as one of them brought up) they would obviously tip well since we were talking about everything. I mean, you sit in someone's car for over an hour and that's a lot of time to talk about a lot of shit.
> 
> Alas, yet not shockingly, no &%[email protected]!*ing tip from those mother&%[email protected]!*ing millennials. I shit you not I am so glad I only gave them three stars, cheap mother&%[email protected]!*ing spoiled ignorant pieces of human waste.
> 
> THEY are why I detest millennials and most pax: They acknowledge the fact that you're making no money, they discuss openly (without you ever asking) the fact that they make up to $200,000 a year, they know full well how little you're going to make for the 65 minutes you've been driving them through atrocious traffic, yet don't have the human decency to tip. ONE OF THEM EXPLAINED THAT HE CAN EARN UP TO $25,000 PER DAY IN HIS JOB BUT DOESN'T TIP HIS DRIVER??!!
> 
> Give me a tip assholes, and please SKIP the "Great Conversation!" badge and 5-star note.


They got what they wanted.
I drove 5 miles to deliver a $15.00 pizza.
Took me 7 minutes.
I got hourly pay.
I got 37 cents a mile. Going AND coming back.
I got a $10.00 tip. CASH.


----------



## MercDuke

When they stroll out at two minutes after I have been sitting there and don't say shit about it... YOU ORDERED A RIDE, I AM HERE, WTF? Or, the long ass cancel....... they order a ride, I drive 10 minutes to the pickup, and then they cancel, that pisses me off! I now call ALL long pickups, and ask where they are headed, and if its a 5 minute ride, I cancel. Screw that, I can't work for free. I know that's against the rules, but screw that rule, that's stupid.


----------



## semi-retired

I finally found the one thing that pisses me off more than all the other pax things that piss me off. Though technically you might not call her a pax since she never got in my car. I get a ping that is in my home town but it is 15 minutes away from where I am just entering town from a drop off in a different town. I take it because it was going to be the last trip of the afternoon. I drive to the pax's house and what do I see... A taxi cab already there waiting at the same house.

I pull up to the taxi and roll down the window and asked the driver if he was waiting for X and of course I tell him I am an Uber driver. He goes "Yeah. been here about 5 minutes." I asked him if he knew where she was going and he tells me the airport. I asked him what it would cost for the ride with him and he says the trip would cost X about $38 and in return he asked how much I would make on the trip, so I told him I would make about $14. We talked some more and about 3 minutes into waiting/talking the pax finally comes out of her house.

Needless to say, *I was pissed off at the customer that she called both a taxi and an uber.* Soooooo knowing the taxi was going to cost her more and since it was a long pick up for me and I had already invested over 5 minutes into the trip I told the taxi driver that since he was here first that I was taking off. So as the pax was walking around the taxi I drove off. She didn't have to make a choice which ride she was taking. I did it for her. As I pulled over up the street to wait and cancel the ride after 5 minutes, the passenger cancelled the trip as the taxi passed me since I was sitting on the side of the road. I got $7.76 for the cancellation and I hope X enjoyed her trip to the airport in a beat up taxi, that cost her more than twice what she would have paid just Uber.

I ended up with another ride that was only 3 minutes away that I made $26 + $4 cash tip on for taking them downtown KC.


----------



## Rakos

semi-retired said:


> I finally found the one thing that pisses me off more than all the other pax things that piss me off. Though technically you might not call her a pax since she never got in my car. I get a ping that is in my home town but it is 15 minutes away from where I am just entering town from a drop off in a different town. I take it because it was going to be the last trip of the afternoon. I drive to the pax's house and what do I see... A taxi cab already there waiting at the same house.
> 
> I pull up to the taxi and roll down the window and asked the driver if he was waiting for X and of course I tell him I am an Uber driver. He goes "Yeah. been here about 5 minutes." I asked him if he knew where she was going and he tells me the airport. I asked him what it would cost for the ride with him and he says the trip would cost X about $38 and in return he asked how much I would make on the trip, so I told him I would make about $14. We talked some more and about 3 minutes into waiting/talking the pax finally comes out of her house.
> 
> Needless to say, *I was pissed off at the customer that she called both a taxi and an uber.* Soooooo knowing the taxi was going to cost her more and since it was a long pick up for me and I had already invested over 5 minutes into the trip I told the taxi driver that since he was here first that I was taking off. So as the pax was walking around the taxi I drove off. She didn't have to make a choice which ride she was taking. I did it for her. As I pulled over up the street to wait and cancel the ride after 5 minutes, the passenger cancelled the trip as the taxi passed me since I was sitting on the side of the road. I got $7.76 for the cancellation and I hope X enjoyed her trip to the airport in a beat up taxi, that cost her more than twice what she would have paid just Uber.
> 
> I ended up with another ride that was only 3 minutes away that I made $26 + $4 cash tip on for taking them downtown KC.


Fate is a beech...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberwithStuber

Guy bragging about their gay sexual exploits.
Or the 2 college age hotties who were bragging about 'doing' some guy at the club.
The guy in the very wealthy part of town with a Maserati and Benz in the drive, going to the local arena 3 miles away, no tip.
Mr Onion/Garlic breath.
Apartments dweller that expects me to know she's at building 8, when pin has her at entrance. Which fricken building is building 8-err!

Oh the joys of driving rideshare!


----------



## Rockawayjay

The taxi industry in San Francisco has taken a mighty blow. Uber and Lyft have firmly established themselves as not only a viable alternative to taxis but as the main go to for rides about sf and to SFO. Cab drivers in San Francisco are making approximately the same wages they were in the 90’s. The obvious problem being rent and general cost of living having risen to tech pay level of 2018. The initial thought is why don’t cab drivers just start driving for Uber? Some have, some don’t care to switch. The reason being mainly, Uber and Lyft drivers are so prolific they aren’t making money either. Unless they work 16 hours a day. The transportation arena in the city is beyond saturation. Which is awesome for the passengers but not so for the drivers. Having their hands tied at the state level (I assume) cities are left with very loose guidelines with which to enact regulations. The end result is because of the inability to know what is legal and what isn’t the Sfpd cannot enforce vehicle for hire laws because the lines have been blurred. Which leads to a kind of free for all in the human transportation field in San Francisco. Anyone driving for even a little while throughout the city can see and feel the sense of lawlessness on the streets. After much thought I believe I have come up with a possible solution to the callousness and wanton disregard shown to existing laws by Uber and Lyft. The “disrupters” entered the market skirting existing laws by calling the fares they charged donations. One was not required to pay the “donations” but if they didn’t pay that info would go into the app and no other driver would pick them up. Pretty genius. Since they only requested “donations” they did not have to adhere to current driver for hire laws, therefore creating a massive movement before slow moving legislation could be enacted to apply to the new “rideshares”. So much time has now elapsed it has become evident that lobbyist have been successful in convincing legislatures to keep their hands off rideshares. I’m guessing. Now that Uber and Lyft have established an identifiable brand through their stickers and such I see no reason why anyone who owns a car can’t profit from their branding. I have window decals printed from {build a sign} that say; UBBER and LIFT (misspelling intentional) and below that; CASH. With the word, donation in small letters below cash. Initially, people will only try to flag an Uber or lyft when it is busy, ie, bars closing, concerts and large events. Once word gets out that rideshares are hailable all hell should break loose. Cities will be forced to limit rideshares and regulate drivers and vehicles, thereby making human transportation a more fair playing field for the existing taxi companies. I understand this may never happen but, feel compelled to try getting the idea out there. The rideshares steamrolled their way into this arena and many of us feel abandoned by local government. We can use their tactics against them using their identifiable brand and lack of action by local municipalities. I liken bringing Uber, and Lyft down to the movie “war of the worlds” where the aliens ultimate downfall was something very simple. If enough people were to do this (including Uber/Lyft drivers) the mighty aliens (Uber/Lyft) might come crashing down.


----------



## UberLaLa

Rakos said:


> No...thems Skittles....
> 
> Saving them for a rainy day...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 196873


Skittles seem to be a thing with 'your type.' 








Rockawayjay said:


> The taxi industry in San Francisco has taken a mighty blow. Uber and Lyft have firmly established themselves as not only a viable alternative to taxis but as the main go to for rides about sf and to SFO. Cab drivers in San Francisco are making approximately the same wages they were in the 90's. The obvious problem being rent and general cost of living having risen to tech pay level of 2018. The initial thought is why don't cab drivers just start driving for Uber? Some have, some don't care to switch. The reason being mainly, Uber and Lyft drivers are so prolific they aren't making money either. Unless they work 16 hours a day. The transportation arena in the city is beyond saturation. Which is awesome for the passengers but not so for the drivers. Having their hands tied at the state level (I assume) cities are left with very loose guidelines with which to enact regulations. The end result is because of the inability to know what is legal and what isn't the Sfpd cannot enforce vehicle for hire laws because the lines have been blurred. Which leads to a kind of free for all in the human transportation field in San Francisco. Anyone driving for even a little while throughout the city can see and feel the sense of lawlessness on the streets. After much thought I believe I have come up with a possible solution to the callousness and wanton disregard shown to existing laws by Uber and Lyft. The "disrupters" entered the market skirting existing laws by calling the fares they charged donations. One was not required to pay the "donations" but if they didn't pay that info would go into the app and no other driver would pick them up. Pretty genius. Since they only requested "donations" they did not have to adhere to current driver for hire laws, therefore creating a massive movement before slow moving legislation could be enacted to apply to the new "rideshares". So much time has now elapsed it has become evident that lobbyist have been successful in convincing legislatures to keep their hands off rideshares. I'm guessing. Now that Uber and Lyft have established an identifiable brand through their stickers and such I see no reason why anyone who owns a car can't profit from their branding. I have window decals printed from {build a sign} that say; UBBER and LIFT (misspelling intentional) and below that; CASH. With the word, donation in small letters below cash. Initially, people will only try to flag an Uber or lyft when it is busy, ie, bars closing, concerts and large events. Once word gets out that rideshares are hailable all hell should break loose. Cities will be forced to limit rideshares and regulate drivers and vehicles, thereby making human transportation a more fair playing field for the existing taxi companies. I understand this may never happen but, feel compelled to try getting the idea out there. The rideshares steamrolled their way into this arena and many of us feel abandoned by local government. We can use their tactics against them using their identifiable brand and lack of action by local municipalities. I liken bringing Uber, and Lyft down to the movie "war of the worlds" where the aliens ultimate downfall was something very simple. If enough people were to do this (including Uber/Lyft drivers) the mighty aliens (Uber/Lyft) might come crashing down.


Uber/Lyft drivers, both old and new, unwittingly fell prey to the lies of Rideshare. Not sure if there is any 'turning back' now...


----------



## Fed truck

Don't slam my door my kids don't even slam my door lol. I seriously hate when people call me with directions to get to them don't even text me. I go to where the pin is set if you're not there in 5 min you'll be looking at my brake lights


----------



## CH_Saab

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


all of above


----------



## tohunt4me

MercDuke said:


> When they stroll out at two minutes after I have been sitting there and don't say shit about it... YOU ORDERED A RIDE, I AM HERE, WTF? Or, the long ass cancel....... they order a ride, I drive 10 minutes to the pickup, and then they cancel, that pisses me off! I now call ALL long pickups, and ask where they are headed, and if its a 5 minute ride, I cancel. Screw that, I can't work for free. I know that's against the rules, but screw that rule, that's stupid.


They stroll out stand near car and continue to have conversation for Another 5 minutes !


----------



## CaliDriver21

BO has to be up there. My first passenger last night had the rankest, most aggressive BO I've ever smelled. He said he needed a ride to a relative's house (ended up being a skeezy motel) because he got into a fight with his roommates. Guessing it wasn't over the water bill being too high. I drove the entire way with the windows down and Febreezed the hell out of my car the moment he closed the door.

Entitled passengers and those who think it's acceptable to ask how much you make are a close second.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

semi-retired said:


> I finally found the one thing that pisses me off more than all the other pax things that piss me off. Though technically you might not call her a pax since she never got in my car. I get a ping that is in my home town but it is 15 minutes away from where I am just entering town from a drop off in a different town. I take it because it was going to be the last trip of the afternoon. I drive to the pax's house and what do I see... A taxi cab already there waiting at the same house.
> 
> I pull up to the taxi and roll down the window and asked the driver if he was waiting for X and of course I tell him I am an Uber driver. He goes "Yeah. been here about 5 minutes." I asked him if he knew where she was going and he tells me the airport. I asked him what it would cost for the ride with him and he says the trip would cost X about $38 and in return he asked how much I would make on the trip, so I told him I would make about $14. We talked some more and about 3 minutes into waiting/talking the pax finally comes out of her house.
> 
> Needless to say, *I was pissed off at the customer that she called both a taxi and an uber.* Soooooo knowing the taxi was going to cost her more and since it was a long pick up for me and I had already invested over 5 minutes into the trip I told the taxi driver that since he was here first that I was taking off. So as the pax was walking around the taxi I drove off. She didn't have to make a choice which ride she was taking. I did it for her. As I pulled over up the street to wait and cancel the ride after 5 minutes, the passenger cancelled the trip as the taxi passed me since I was sitting on the side of the road. I got $7.76 for the cancellation and I hope X enjoyed her trip to the airport in a beat up taxi, that cost her more than twice what she would have paid just Uber.
> 
> I ended up with another ride that was only 3 minutes away that I made $26 + $4 cash tip on for taking them downtown KC.


Lots of WIN in this story. Very nice.


----------



## Rakos

I got one tonight...

Got an XL call to the local mall...

Called the pax...

Says my girl and a couple of friends...

I get there...6 12 to 13ish girls...

They had the right account name...

Then announced she was getting in...

I corrected her and said...NO your not...

She says I got my dad on the phone...

I said I don't care...you are all minors...

Cancelled and drove off...

The looks on their faces was...

PRICELESS...!

Rakos








PS. Just proves... don't monkey with a monkey...8>)


----------



## upyouruber

Rakos said:


> I got one tonight...
> 
> Got an XL call to the local mall...
> 
> Called the pax...
> 
> Says my girl and a couple of friends...
> 
> I get there...6 12 to 13ish girls...
> 
> They had the right account name...
> 
> Then announced she was getting in...
> 
> I corrected her and said...NO your not...
> 
> She says I got my dad on the phone...
> 
> I said I don't care...you are all minors...
> 
> Cancelled and drove off...
> 
> The looks on their faces was...
> 
> PRICELESS...!
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 197122
> 
> PS. Just proves... don't monkey with a monkey...8>)


Driving off....
I bet.....
Made them go.....
Apesh!t.....
Upyouruber


----------



## CH_Saab

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


when passenger jumps in and turns on their Google maps discreetly to make sure your going on the correct route


----------



## upyouruber

CH_Saab said:


> when passenger jumps in and turns on their Google maps discreetly to make sure your going on the correct route


Oh gawd! That drives me nuts! Drivers vs. PAXS who can rip off who, right?


----------



## CH_Saab

upyouruber said:


> Oh gawd! That drives me nuts! Drivers vs. PAXS who can rip off who, right?


tell me about it. The paxs in the UK are so annoying always checking on their maps and God forbid you miss a turn!


----------



## upyouruber

CH_Saab said:


> tell me about it. The paxs in the UK are so annoying always checking on their maps and God forbid you miss a turn!


Wow really? Good thing no guns in the UK


----------



## MattMo81

All of the above. I’d also like to add pax that order an Uber from a large mall and the pin is placed directly in the center instead of the correct pickup location. They either assume you can see exactly where they are or are too lazy or dumb to text/call and let you know. Also apartment complexes with no building number, no attempt to help the Uber driver find where they are. Then they act annoyed when you call them.


----------



## ÜberKraut

The multiple stop Chinese Delivery Dude who thought I should wait for him at Target for 20 minutes while he dropped off food and tells me I get paid for waiting for him. I told him to give me 50% of his tips. His trip "accidentally" ended at the Target.


----------



## bob swagger

what pisses me off is that they are stupid enough to get in an Ushite car. funny though


----------



## uberdavid

They get in my car !!


----------



## dirtylee

_*Lack of tips*_.

With a decent enough tip, all the other poll options aren't that much of an issue.


----------



## Rakos

uberdavid said:


> They get in my car !!


And if you're lucky...

When you get there...

They will get out...8>)

Off topic butt...

Is the Galleria still there...?

Rakos


----------



## Erock

My top have to be I’ll tip you on the app and slamming my doors. Tipsy pax are my favorite passengers as long as there not angry ones.


----------



## hooj

You get a ride with 3 people in the back going 45+ min away and it's sparkling clean when you look back after they leave.
You get a ride with 1 person going 5min up the road and it looks like a bomb went off, with pet hair all over your seats and dirt/crumbs all over the mat and seat.

EVERY. 
SINGLE. 
TIME! 

lol


----------



## TobyD

Waiting until the timer hits 4:55 before getting into my car.


----------



## #1husler

TobyD said:


> Waiting until the timer hits 4:55 before getting into my car.


I agree with Mr. TobyD.


----------



## #1husler

TobyD said:


> Waiting until the timer hits 4:55 before getting into my car.


While having a smoke and/or standing around chatting with friends, or playing with their phone.


----------



## kdyrpr

A lot of these complaints are a result of picking up from bars. Don't do that anymore for most of those reasons PLUS the fact that the surge X has gone away. Not picking up these clowns for an extra $2.50
My other issue is pax not ready DESPITE having requested 10-20 minutes before because of a stacked ping.


----------



## kdyrpr

upyouruber said:


> Yeah, PAXs do not seem to realize that 99.9% of the time, calling the driver just delays arrival and agitates us. Just let us concentrate on the gps and we'll be there soon!


Exactly. USE THE TEXT FEATURE! However, I do take the calls to amuse myself sometime OR get some info on where they are going.


----------



## #1husler

kdyrpr said:


> A lot of these complaints are a result of picking up from bars. Don't do that anymore for most of those reasons PLUS the fact that the surge X has gone away. Not picking up these clowns for an extra $2.50
> My other issue is pax not ready DESPITE having requested 10-20 minutes before because of a stacked ping.


I strongly agree....I dont PU drunks/druggies from the bar/club unless its $4.00 surge and up OR if its consecutive ride/streak (valued at the same)...... and even then if its often just not worth it...I accepted a $4.00 surge to PU from a college party, but had to cancel and bounce as soon as I saw 3 totally wasted students stumbling and bumbling toward my car, they were probably only going .5 mile back to the dorms, there are still too many ways that such a ride can go side ways during that 3 min trek.


----------



## amazing_artichoke_10

AllGold said:


> They said something to the effect that they were evaluating whether to terminate her account, but you're right, they probably did nothing.
> 
> Not that it really matters but she definitely got my 1-star.


I hope she got your cleaning bill too.


----------



## amazing_artichoke_10

Eugene73 said:


> if they smoking i drive away
> 
> at the colleges they always come out in groups of 4. skinny broads i take em, dudes and fat chicks i drive away


The last time I transported a pax who literally smelled like he’d been dipped in an ashtray he was on his way to work. smh


----------



## john146

Leaving trash in my car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


Telling me how great Uber is and how grateful they are to Uber for providing this service.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Nothing more annoying than pax saying "I am late for work" and "take this street" (backseat driving). First, it has nothing to do with the driver if you are running late. Second, the back seat driving with rudeness added is the worst. Why do the pax think that they know better than Waze, if there are traffic conditions factored in? And, its just obnoxious when you are a back seat driver. Think of it as you go into any coffee shop and then order a coffee. Then you tell the employee behind the counter, "you need to put the sugar and creme first and then pour the coffee in and then stir the coffee afterwards to ensure that the sugar dissolves and the creme becomes uniform in the coffee". Does the stupid pax think that the drivers are ret*rded and stupid? Its my car and because Uber pays the driver with upfront pricing, I will take the most efficient route. I don't need to be told by the pax how to do my job. And, why do I take directions from someone who may not even have a driver's licence?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Nothing more annoying than pax saying "I am late for work" and "take this street" (backseat driving). First, it has nothing to do with the driver if you are running late. Second, the back seat driving with rudeness added is the worst. Why do the pax think that they know better than Waze, if there are traffic conditions factored in? And, its just obnoxious when you are a back seat driver. Think of it as you go into any coffee shop and then order a coffee. Then you tell the employee behind the counter, "you need to put the sugar and creme first and then pour the coffee in and then stir the coffee afterwards to ensure that the sugar dissolves and the creme becomes uniform in the coffee". Does the stupid pax think that the drivers are ret*rded and stupid? Its my car and because Uber pays the driver with upfront pricing, I will take the most efficient route. I don't need to be told byt the pax how to do my job. And, why do I take directions from someone who may not even have a driver's licence?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

I recently had not just a "I'll tip you in the app"er but a "Thanks for waiting. I'll tip you very well in the app"er. When the rating screen came up at the end of the ride, muscle memory made me just click the OK button, instead of the 1* and then OK, inadvertently giving the ass 5*.

Pax ratings are fairly meaningless, but I felt worse about giving the dork 5* than I did about him obviously tipping nothing after the ride.


----------



## Terrapin Bound

TobyD said:


> Waiting until the timer hits 4:55 before getting into my car.


I've taken a harder stance on 5:00 cancellations lately. Used to be, if they were communicating, or en route & in sight, I'd wait past 5:00. Now, unless they are actively entering the vehicle before I finish cancelling, they'll be calling another Uber. They've shown their true colors and are not worth another second of my time.


----------



## cman5555

Oscar Levant said:


> There really is only one thing that really bothers me, and that's when they try and enter my car with cokes, food, etc and they get miffed if I tell them the only thing that is allowed is bottled water.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd cancel that one and eject them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had two guys and one girl approach my car, smoking, and they put their cigarettes out and before they could get in, I drove off. I'm not even going to deal with people like that. Let them complain as I put in my complaint on them with uber.


I was in Huntington Beach, saw a girl I was about to pick up on the sidewalk smoking a cigarette...my window was down and she says "Heyyy!" I said "Heyyyyy!" And I kept on driving...I have zero tolerance for smoking right before getting in my car. Its so rude and disrespectful to stink up someones car and force me to breath in your toxic fumes that have stuck to your body and clothes.


----------



## crowuber

They're all such wonderful choices and equal in many ways... I can't choose I just can't!


----------



## Buckiemohawk

Lawlet91 said:


> Smoking right before getting in. I don’t care if you want to smell like an ashtray all the time but don’t track that into my car or even now into my cab damnit. End up having to listen to the next pax complain about it as well....


Get ozium fool


----------



## Kilroy4303

Entitled or attitude gets me the most. The other stuff I have run into once in a while but the entitlement and attitude gets me.

I had this ride the other night. I picked up passenger (1) and was taking him to his drop off and got another ping. A ride after my current ride. Cool (or so I thought) . So I drop off passenger (1) and not 10 seconds after I drop him off I get a call from passenger (2). I answer while driving toward his pick up. I say hello, before I can even get another world out he is Yelling at me, saying " Its said you were 6 minutes away for a while. . .when are you getting here Mother ****er, I tried to explain I had to drop my original rider off and was heading his way. . .he didn't even let me get that out. He starts yelling again. . "I don't care. .. you need to come pick me up right now. . or I will keep this app on all night long so you cant get another ride till you cancel or pick me up. So are you coming to pick me up or not." I told him. . .with that attitude and belligerence , do you honestly think I am coming to pick you up now, after that. .. I don't think so. And as far as keeping the App open and blocking my rides. . .. .its 1230 am. . .. you call me and you need the ride. .. I have been working all night so I am good for money right now. .. so You ant get a ride either til you cancel . . and as long as I wait you out I will still get a cancelation fee. So we will see who can wait the longest. and hung up on him and left the ride alone and started driving the other direction so he would know I was not picking him up.
So abou5 5 minutes go by and he calls me again. . .i answer the phone and said "yes?" he starts calling me Mother F****er again and cursing me and says how long are we gonna play this game. .. . You want the money and its a $50 ride. . .so are you coming or not Asshole. … I waited for him to stop yelling and said " Ill tell you what I want. . take your $50.00 shove it up your ass. . .and no not coming to get you .. and Ill wait and get my $5.00 cancelation fee when you cancel." He said well I am not going to cancel . . .. . I waited and then replied. . ."Its 1230 am. . .you don't have a ride and you sound way more desperate than me. . .. we shall see who cancels first. and hung up. .

5 minutes later .. . cancelation. .$5.00 fee. . .. what an self entitled idiot. . like I was going to let that attitude in my car. ..


----------



## Escoman

Oscar Levant said:


> There really is only one thing that really bothers me, and that's when they try and enter my car with cokes, food, etc and they get miffed if I tell them the only thing that is allowed is bottled water.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd cancel that one and eject them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had two guys and one girl approach my car, smoking, and they put their cigarettes out and before they could get in, I drove off. I'm not even going to deal with people like that. Let them complain as I put in my complaint on them with uber.


Then they leave the trash.behind on the floor and no tip


----------



## voiceofreason

Kilroy4303 said:


> Entitled or attitude gets me the most. The other stuff I have run into once in a while but the entitlement and attitude gets me.
> 
> I had this ride the other night. I picked up passenger (1) and was taking him to his drop off and got another ping. A ride after my current ride. Cool (or so I thought) . So I drop off passenger (1) and not 10 seconds after I drop him off I get a call from passenger (2). I answer while driving toward his pick up. I say hello, before I can even get another world out he is Yelling at me, saying " Its said you were 6 minutes away for a while. . .when are you getting here Mother ****er, I tried to explain I had to drop my original rider off and was heading his way. . .he didn't even let me get that out. He starts yelling again. . "I don't care. .. you need to come pick me up right now. . or I will keep this app on all night long so you cant get another ride till you cancel or pick me up. So are you coming to pick me up or not." I told him. . .with that attitude and belligerence , do you honestly think I am coming to pick you up now, after that. .. I don't think so. And as far as keeping the App open and blocking my rides. . .. .its 1230 am. . .. you call me and you need the ride. .. I have been working all night so I am good for money right now. .. so You ant get a ride either til you cancel . . and as long as I wait you out I will still get a cancelation fee. So we will see who can wait the longest. and hung up on him and left the ride alone and started driving the other direction so he would know I was not picking him up.
> So abou5 5 minutes go by and he calls me again. . .i answer the phone and said "yes?" he starts calling me Mother F**er again and cursing me and says how long are we gonna play this game. .. . You want the money and its a $50 ride. . .so are you coming or not *****. … I waited for him to stop yelling and said " Ill tell you what I want. . take your $50.00 shove it up your ass. . .and no not coming to get you .. and Ill wait and get my $5.00 cancelation fee when you cancel." He said well I am not going to cancel . . .. . I waited and then replied. . ."Its 1230 am. . .you don't have a ride and you sound way more desperate than me. . .. we shall see who cancels first. and hung up. .
> 
> 5 minutes later .. . cancelation. .$5.00 fee. . .. what an self entitled idiot. . like I was going to let that attitude in my car. ..


OMG You are hilarious! I wish I could film you as you drive...not of you with PAX, but you on phone with disgruntles! It's a show (maybe upper channels or YouTube, but it's a show~ about something!"


----------



## Kilroy4303

voiceofreason said:


> OMG You are hilarious! I wish I could film you as you drive...not of you with PAX, but you on phone with disgruntles! It's a show (maybe upper channels or YouTube, but it's a show~ about something!"


I am sad to say but its a true story. . . . I will be polite til its time to not be polite. But the simple fact he started off calling me a mother ****ER. . . . . . . I will quote the movie Boondock saints 2:

" Well since we have breached the **** barrier, let me tell you something. . .. .. "


----------



## Lolinator

Somebody left the blueberry muffin in the back of my car and I gave it to her so that I can get a lost and found fee


----------



## ubermikeo

All of the above!


----------



## EasyRider1

Two weeks in and only 2 pax pissed me off.

1) pax waiting at gas station smoking, beer in hand, drunk at 10:30 in the a.m. No mask. Looked like a homeless person to be honest.I quickly start to drive away and he’s running after me. LOL

2) made a mistake by engaging in taboo topic but nevertheless the pax was out of control. We were talking about COVID and I started telling him how low the actual numbers are. He lost it. “I don’t need to hear this shit. Blah blah blah. Who are you? Just some Uber driver….etc. I told him the ride was over and get out. Left him with a nice 1 star for his troubles.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

amazing_artichoke_10 said:


> The last time I transported a pax who literally smelled like he’d been dipped in an ashtray he was on his way to work. smh


🤮 This pisses me off big-time...I always start cursing as I approach a rider that's smoking...gross...I can't stand the smell of cigarettes!☹ I'd prefer the weed, be it medicinal or street over those stinking cigarettes!


----------



## Esr

semi-retired said:


> This poll would have been easier if you put an "all of the above" in the checklist. They all piss me off equally.


My words exactly


----------



## Ben4given

Not knowing how to add a stop _after_ the ride has begun
Foul language (my ears are not a toilet)
Calling/texting unnecessarily (relax, I’ll be there)
Not saying “thank you” or (sometimes) “hello” (I _am_ a real person with a life before Uber)


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Ben4given said:


> Not knowing how to add a stop _after_ the ride has begun
> Foul language (my ears are not a toilet)
> Calling/texting unnecessarily (relax, I’ll be there)
> Not saying “thank you” or (sometimes) “hello” (I _am_ a real person with a life before Uber)


I'd prefer that they had absolutely no idea that a stop was even a thing, much less knew how to add one.


----------



## Ben4given

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'd prefer that they had absolutely no idea that a stop was even a thing, much less knew how to add one.


Oh, I agree. Sad thing is the “can we stop at such-and-such? It’s on the way.”
(Let’s add it to your trip.)

Thought of another…

Tugging on the seat belt and leaving looking like a string of wet spaghetti


----------



## MissAnne

unitxero said:


> Slamming the **ing door FOR SURE. I don't give a ** about the rest of the animalistic behaviours people have. But slamming the door ... That is really irritating.


I actually had a guy slam my car door so hard that my window shattered. He didn’t even apologize… just walked into his house like he didn’t do it. I took pictures of him, his house with address and the glass all over my back seat and the ground and sent them to UBER and they gave me $200 towards a new window. Now mind you this was when I first started out driving, now I probably would only get $5 if I was lucky.


----------



## heazza35

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


"I need to be in the city to meet my girl (who he talks shit about on his cell half the ride. Evidently she's not worth a fancy dinner yet in their 3 month relationship) at a restaurant that closes in 10 mins" mind you, it took him 7 mins to even get in the car and then he still had to go back inside and grab a coat. Oh and because he was on the phone yelling at the hostess about closing early, I missed a turn (not able to hear the gps) even after telling him I WASNT from his town. Dude proceeded to make a new reservation when he called the restaurant from the back of my car at 9:26 knowing we are 18 mins away from the city and learns they close early on Sunday night too.. Dude wanted a full refund after taking the ride then gives me my very 1st 1 star rating. I had a perfect 5.0 rating until this ******bag slug slithered his way into my car and stunk it up with enough ax body spray to kill a horse. It was a $20 fare for me from Conshohocken to inner city Philadelphia a 26 min ride on a good night. He is the only one I've ever hated! I can tolerate drunk, and even rude but someone who wants something for free...nope!


----------



## kingcorey321

They request a ride . Get into my car seond . I can go on . 
What pisses me off is the pay . Its to low to earn a fare wage . Min wages are 15 per hour here . Why drive ? Wear your car out no benefits . No payment towards social security .


----------



## Christinebitg

And then there are the ones who say "You're not moving! Where are you? Why are you just sitting there??"

Even though you're making perfectly good progress toward them. But they can't understand that the GPS may not have figured it out yet.


----------



## Clarity

Christinebitg said:


> And then there are the ones who say "You're not moving! Where are you? Why are you just sitting there??"
> 
> Even though you're making perfectly good progress toward them. But they can't understand that the GPS may not have figured it out yet.


If they say anything like that I cancel immediately.


----------



## Christinebitg

It's amazing to me that many people haven't figured out that what their phone is showing is just an indicator, that it's not actually reality.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

Buckiemohawk said:


> Get ozium fool


🤣 If you spray that Ozium while the human ashtrays get in, they'll more than likely start coughing and ask you to roll the windows down. My response is a cheerful, "Why certainly sir/ma'am!" Everyone wins! I keep Ozium and OdoBan in my vehicle. They work well for any body odor fears that make your eyes fill with tears Hate! 😭 I HATE the smell of cigarettes!🤮


----------



## UserPablo

I hate stops!!


----------



## #1husler

UserPablo said:


> I hate stops!!


but, but, but....I'll just be in and out "real quick"...if you can just do me a favor and stop over there, you see that gas station?...


----------



## UL Lurker

That passenger who didn't notice that _I_ was drunk until several DAYS AFTER her ride. Didn't ask me to stop and let her out. Didn't cancel. Didn't call 911. Didn't use the emergency feature in the app. Stayed in my car for 45 minutes. 

FUber, of course, deactivated me for several days, causing me to miss driving that entire weekend.


----------



## UL Lurker

People who "sneak" their pets into my car.


----------



## UL Lurker

Small groups that fit into one or two cars, but each person in the group orders a FUber / Gryft, sending drivers into neighborhoods in wild goose chases far away from other possible fares.


----------



## UL Lurker

I don't mind passengers who give me directions, especially in areas unfamiliar to me that are full of construction. I DO MIND passengers who tell me how to drive. Most of the time I just laugh and remind them that there is a reason that they hired me to drive them.


----------



## UL Lurker

Couples who need to get a room need to wait until they aren't in my car!!!


----------



## FLKeys

UL Lurker said:


> I don't mind passengers who give me directions, especially in areas unfamiliar to me that are full of construction. I DO MIND passengers who tell me how to drive. Most of the time I just laugh and remind them that there is a reason that they hired me to drive them.


I love the trips that are 40-50 minutes long through many neighborhoods and in the last 1/8 mile the PAX feels the need to start giving you directions. Hey dummy, I made it this far I'm pretty sure I will have no issue turning right on the next street and dropping your butt off 1/3 of the way down the street.


----------



## kdyrpr

I would be able to deal with all of the options on this poll if only one thing took place: IF the Vast majority of riders tipped. Simple as that. The fact that these low life MFers, can't tip a lousy dollar is easily the most annoying thing about them. Scum of the earth Pieces of S.

Case in point: And I only bothered to pick this person up because it was third ride of streak that was to pay me $24. SHE didn't know that though. Drove nearly 10 miles which took 15 minutes ( mostly HWY thankfully) for a 3 minute trip. Brain dead moron couldn't process the fact that this was maybe a good reason to throw a couple bucks to the driver??? Just stupid TIK-TOK addicted S heads.

PS: I realize I could have accepted that ride and then cancelled which would have kept my streak alive. I just wanted to get the streak over with at that point. It had already taken over an hour to get to the third ride.


----------



## 80sDude

Back seat drivers. Or turn left here as you're ontop of that turn.. not 15 seconds before I approach that desired turn.


----------



## Christinebitg

FLKeys said:


> and in the last 1/8 mile the PAX feels the need to start giving you directions.


I don't know if it still does, but...

It used to be that the directions to my house showed a turn a couple of blocks before you get here. The road jogged over by about two feet, but GPSs showed "turn left here."

Followed instantaneously by "now turn right." By the time a driver realized that, it was too late, and we'd go an extra three blocks.

So yeah, I always told them "Now go straight at this corner, no matter what the navigation app is telling you. No seriously, trust me."


----------



## GREATSMILE1

UL Lurker said:


> That passenger who didn't notice that _I_ was drunk until several DAYS AFTER her ride. Didn't ask me to stop and let her out. Didn't cancel. Didn't call 911. Didn't use the emergency feature in the app. Stayed in my car for 45 minutes.
> 
> FUber, of course, deactivated me for several days, causing me to miss driving that entire weekend.


🤬That's ridiculous. Uber's customer support should have deactivated her for that stupid sh-t. Uber really be on some bulls***t.


----------



## UL Lurker

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🤬That's ridiculous. Uber's customer support should have deactivated her for that stupid sh-t. Uber really be on some bulls***t.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Livekilometers96

When people repeat the phrase “HERE” as we are pulling up to their location. One time is fine, as it’s a natural reaction to point out that information even though the driver already has it (and let’s be honest Ubers navigation sucks, so it could be off by a bit or on wrong side of street). But if you repeat it and raise the volume of your voice, I have resorted to slamming on the brakes as if there was about to be an accident. Theres always a little smile under my mask when they are collecting themselves off the floor of my backseat cuz they prematurely took off their safety belt.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

#1husler said:


> but, but, but....I'll just be in and out "real quick"...if you can just do me a favor and stop over there, you see that gas station?...


🙄 I don't do stops of ANY kind if they're not in the trip details upfront. If they add it mid-trip I edit the location to that stop when they exit my car and bail. The days of "in and out" of ANY store are GONE. You can safely assume you weren't going to get a tip because they want you to make an unauthorized stop a.k.a "favor" without paying you. So f-ck it. I'll take my pay from the leg AND the 1 star and keep it moving. The customer knows they want to stop at a convenience/liquor store/gas station/weed dispensary etc when you pulled up. One less pain in the ass customer to deal with. Kick rocks!!!


----------



## UL Lurker

First I text "I've arrived" when I arrive at the FUber designated pick up location. If the person is NOT at the designated spot, or may be there with 5000 friends also looking for their FUber driver, I will send a text asking where the person is. 90% of the time, the person responds "here". (I text so I can do screenshots and get paid . . . especially when the app doesn't think I'm close enough to inside a park, hotel, or other business. Also screenshot the map. Demand payment.) I have NO IDEA where "here" is! <eye roll> If they don't make it clear, I collect a cancellation fee.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

Livekilometers96 said:


> When people repeat the phrase “HERE” as we are pulling up to their location. One time is fine, as it’s a natural reaction to point out that information even though the driver already has it (and let’s be honest Ubers navigation sucks, so it could be off by a bit or on wrong side of street). But if you repeat it and raise the volume of your voice, I have resorted to slamming on the brakes as if there was about to be an accident. Theres always a little smile under my mask when they are collecting themselves off the floor of my backseat cuz they prematurely took off their safety belt.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TulsaUberDriver

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙄 I don't do stops of ANY kind if they're not in the trip details upfront. If they add it mid-trip I edit the location to that stop when they exit my car and bail. The days of "in and out" of ANY store are GONE. You can safely assume you weren't going to get a tip because they want you to make an unauthorized stop a.k.a "favor" without paying you. So f-ck it. I'll take my pay from the leg AND the 1 star and keep it moving. The customer knows they want to stop at a convenience/liquor store/gas station/weed dispensary etc when you pulled up. One less pain in the ass customer to deal with. Kick rocks!!!


I agree with this but yesterday a customer begged me to drive through with no car waits and ended up paying over 10 for my combo so was a good score of a bag of fast food crap.


----------



## FLKeys

TulsaUberDriver said:


> I agree with this but yesterday a customer begged me to drive through with no car waits and ended up paying over 10 for my combo so was a good score of a bag of fast food crap.


 Rookie, my last drive through stop netted me $20 cash and a combo meal. Only 1 car in front of us.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver

FLKeys said:


> Rookie, my last drive through stop netted me $20 cash and a combo meal. Only 1 car in front of us.


----------



## montecristo

Trying to sneak in 4 in the backseat hoping the driver won't notice, then when he does and say it's too many, argue and protest and offer tips that will likely not be given (sometimes even extraordinarily high tip amounts that obviously aren't going to be honored)


----------



## UL Lurker

montecristo said:


> Trying to sneak in 4 in the backseat hoping the driver won't notice, then when he does and say it's too many, argue and protest and offer tips that will likely not be given (sometimes even extraordinarily high tip amounts that obviously aren't going to be honored)


Last time someone tried to pull that, they ordered TWO cars, then sent the other one away because it arrived seconds after me. It was closing time, so LEOs were everywhere. Suddenly 4 people were in my back seat. Ummmmm . . . Nope. Sorry. They got the exact same driver. He picked up two of them and drove to the same destination. 

When I get a repeat ping like that other drive did, I decline. Too often they're just playing games.


----------



## GREATSMILE1

UL Lurker said:


> Last time someone tried to pull that, they ordered TWO cars, then sent the other one away because it arrived seconds after me. It was closing time, do LEOs were everywhere. Suddenly 4 people were in my back seat. Ummmmm . . . Nope. Sorry. They got the exact same driver. He picked up two of them and drove to the same destination.
> 
> When I get a repeat ping like that other drive did, I decline. Too often they're just playing games.


🙄 Convenient how I tend to hear "I thought I ordered an XL" or a variation of it. The one that pisses me off is "well, one of us can sit in the front, can't we?" Uh, no you cannot! I don't need you to tell me how many seats I have in my SUV. Even before the pandemic I would dissuade a customer to sit next to me. I have had a couple of situations where a dude would literally stare at the side of my face silent the ENTIRE ride 🙄. Just weird. I SO enjoy the front seat empty rule and will always practice it. For good measure I hang out for my 5 and collect the cancellation fee. A lot of times they'll cancel, which just saves time, and I bail. They aren’t clueless; they're just inconsiderate cheap a**es who think they can get over on the driver. If it were legitimate, they wouldn't get all bent out of shape in the first place; they'd just thank you graciously and order an XL.


----------



## Christinebitg

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Even before the pandemic I would dissuade a customer to sit next to me.


I've never understood why some drivers are like that. Do y'all just dislike people that much that you can't stand sitting next to somebody for 10 or 15 minutes?


----------



## montecristo

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙄 Convenient how I tend to hear "I thought I ordered an XL" or a variation of it. The one that pisses me off is "well, one of us can sit in the front, can't we?" Uh, no you cannot! I don't need you to tell me how many seats I have in my SUV. Even before the pandemic I would dissuade a customer to sit next to me. I have had a couple of situations where a dude would literally stare at the side of my face silent the ENTIRE ride 🙄. Just weird. I SO enjoy the front seat empty rule and will always practice it. For good measure I hang out for my 5 and collect the cancellation fee. A lot of times they'll cancel, which just saves time, and I bail. They aren’t clueless; they're just inconsiderate cheap a**es who think they can get over on the driver. If it were legitimate, they wouldn't get all bent out of shape in the first place; they'd just thank you graciously and order an XL.


Yes I have heard that "I ordered an XL" line many times as well. Interestingly, they say that only AFTER I see that they are trying to fit four in the back and object to it - if it was legitimate they would realize immediately as I pull up in a Prius that it's obviously NOT an XL...


----------



## Disgusted Driver

montecristo said:


> Yes I have heard that "I ordered an XL" line many times as well. Interestingly, they say that only AFTER I see that they are trying to fit four in the back and object to it - if it was legitimate they would realize immediately as I pull up in a Prius that it's obviously NOT an XL...


My favorite is when they order an X, I show up in my van (I take short X's late night when there's surge or consecutive trip bonuses because they are faster). They can't understand why I won't let them in, "you have the space", "I ordered an XL", "what's the big deal?" ... I explain through the open window that they are screwing me out of money and I'm not playing that game. Even though it's only a buck or two difference, on a short trip Uber doesn't adjust the fare and I'd rather take the cancellation fee than deal with idiots.


----------



## UL Lurker

montecristo said:


> Yes I have heard that "I ordered an XL" line many times as well. Interestingly, they say that only AFTER I see that they are trying to fit four in the back and object to it - if it was legitimate they would realize immediately as I pull up in a Prius that it's obviously NOT an XL...


You're giving passengers too much credit.  I have NEVER in my life owned a greyscale car, yet potential passengers walk up to my vehicle and ask me if it's a white / grey / black Toyota / Honda / Lexus sedan of some sort. Ummmmmmm . . . no. That even happened when passengers were getting into my tan minivan; those passengers were shocked that someone didn't know the difference between a sedan and a minivan, let alone one that had color. Obviously the license plate was a mismatch as was my photograph. <eye roll>


----------



## 4848

Door slamming is the worst. 

That aside, I once had a pax harassing me at their destination for uber "double charging" them. The ride wasn't even completed at this point! 
Mind you I explained several times I had no control over charges while I'm getting the stink eye from the vallet because I'm blocking the way.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Christinebitg

UTriedIt said:


> Get your ass in the back weirdo.


What's weird is that uber drivers somehow think the front seat of their cars are something special.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## MarcusMark

We work so hard to earn our living, and so you're telling me that a billion-dollar company doesnt have the I.T. to resolve this simple issue..

I was advised by a uber higher tier that the computer doesn't recognize my I.D. my face..

If the computer fails to recognized my face then Uber needs a Greenlight office in each state it operates so that we can go to a live person to properly identify the uber driver..

No excuse, - what if there's a life or death emergency and you're unable to receive the money rightfully owed to you, what do you do then???


----------



## Christinebitg

MarcusMark said:


> No excuse, - what if there's a life or death emergency and you're unable to receive the money rightfully owed to you, what do you do then???


I guess I don't understand how you can have a life or death emergency that's dependent on money.


----------



## Terrapin Bound

Christinebitg said:


> I guess I don't understand how you can have a life or death emergency that's dependent on money.


Never been mugged?
"Your money or your life".


----------



## Christinebitg

Terrapin Bound said:


> Never been mugged?
> "Your money or your life".


That's not an answer to my question. Having your life threatened like that is not an issue of having "enough" money.


----------



## Be Right There

As much as I loathe stop at store or drive-thru requests, my biggest peeve are pax who aren't outside and ready to go when you arrive at pickup spot. Especially when they have, on average a 10 minute heads up that I'm on my way.


----------



## 101Uber

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


Besides all the above, the ones that lean forward, tap me on the shoulder and then point their grimy dirty finger a direction that I cannot see because the moron is doing the pointing from BEHIND my head! Those get told to sit back!! I have no tolerance for a pax that enters my driver bubble and no one else should either.


----------



## 101Uber

Be Right There said:


> As much as I loathe stop at store or drive-thru requests, my biggest peeve are pax who aren't outside and ready to go when you arrive at pickup spot. Especially when they have, on average a 10 minute heads up that I'm on my way.


Whenever I have (and I rarely accept anything more than 6-8 minutes away), I message them saying “ please be ready to leave when I arrive” works most of the time. Anyone that takes all the overly long Uber time of 7 minutes gets 2 stars! Always! I don’t want to ever get them again. Time is money.1


----------



## Alantc

When it takes you 5 to 10 minutes to get to the pickup and they're still not ready you have to wait 5 more minutes


----------



## Vagabond1

Smoking: Although I used to be a smoker and I think they don't realize how much stink they're bringing with them. Most of them seem to try to fully exhale before getting in. So it bothers me but it's hard to get mad at them.

Slamming Doors:_$_)@_ _&@__ !!! *%&&$#&_ !!!! *#$&%[email protected][email protected]!

Other: Phone calls. The I-just-accepted-this-ride-and-navigation-just-started-and-now-my-phone-overlay-that-has-no-app-view-swap-option-is-covering-the-screen-so-I-have-to-pull-over-to-talk-to-you longwinded, needy conversation about whether or not I'm really coming because Uber swapped the driver or how long is it going to take to get there even though the app is telling them the same thing or whatever other limo level service they're expecting, as I'm now sitting in traffic having no idea where to turn next.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Gonna have to go with children but no car seats.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

dont roll down my windows EVER


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Buckiemohawk said:


> dont roll down my windows EVER


The camrys do this weird vaccum thing where if you only have one window down it makes my eardrums pop repeatedly.. Drives me nuts.


----------



## FLKeys

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The camrys do this weird vaccum thing where if you only have one window down it makes my eardrums pop repeatedly.. Drives me nuts.


Not just Camrys, I have found more cars do this than don't these days.


----------



## Ted Fink

any car with one back window open is going to make a whoop whoop sound. crack one of the front windows slightly and it stops


----------



## Christinebitg

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The camrys do this weird vaccum thing where if you only have one window down it makes my eardrums pop repeatedly.. Drives me nuts.


The worst one I've had was a Dodge Caliber that I had as a rental. When I popped open one of the rear swing-out windows, I thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## hooj

Oscar Levant said:


> There really is only one thing that really bothers me, and that's when they try and enter my car with cokes, food, etc and they get miffed if I tell them the only thing that is allowed is bottled water.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd cancel that one and eject them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had two guys and one girl approach my car, smoking, and they put their cigarettes out and before they could get in, I drove off. I'm not even going to deal with people like that. Let them complain as I put in my complaint on them with uber.


Complaint? You mean you started the ride before pax got in? Not the best move. Never start a trip until pax inside - that’s a layer of protection on you when you do drive off.


----------



## Oscar Levant

hooj said:


> Complaint? You mean you started the ride before pax got in? Not the best move. Never start a trip until pax inside - that’s a layer of protection on you when you do drive off.


Read what I wrote;

_and that's w*hen they try and enter my car *with cokes, food, etc and they get miffed if I tell them the only thing that is allowed is bottled water._

Does that tell you I let them enter my car first? 

No, it doesn't.


----------



## hooj

Oscar Levant said:


> Read what I wrote;
> 
> _and that's w*hen they try and enter my car *with cokes, food, etc and they get miffed if I tell them the only thing that is allowed is bottled water._
> 
> Does that tell you I let them enter my car first?
> 
> No, it doesn't.


You said pax complained. How can they complain to Uber if you didn’t accept the ride? Maybe express yourself clearer instead of jumping all over a simple comment ❄


----------



## Cerebral

ROCuberguy585 said:


> Pax who call within 30 seconds of accepting the ping or starting to drive towards them on a stacked ping. Often means they are needy/annoying. Also most of what needs to be communicated by these pax can be done by text. Often safer for me to read the text cause I often forget or don't bother to flip my Bluetooth on when I get in the car because almost anyone who needs to get a hold of me including most pax just text me! Also the ones who call are the ones who ask can I bring my dog? Do you mind waiting while I go into the pharmacy? (At 1:30pm) can you pick me up at 4?(My market doesn't have scheduled trips for riders). I've a few times when having a bad day that I've just ignored the call then cancelled. I don't think anything I've been called for had to be handled by a phone call. Either text (like most pax prefer we do cause it's less invasive) or wait till I'm at or near your location.


Very off- putting. These riders tend to be grandiose narcissists !


----------



## hooj

Cerebral said:


> Very off- putting. These riders tend to be grandiose narcissists !


Agreed. If you or anyone does in fact accept one of those calls, the conversation better contain the words “cash” and “tip” at some point - otherwise don’t bother. More trouble than it’s worth!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Other: Cheap *ss pax complaining why I only Uber.


----------



## May H.

Asking too many probing questions about my personal life then not getting out of the car at the ride and hitting on me.


----------



## farazahmadoppr

Uber needs to kick out from government because they are fraud with drivers . Take acting please


----------



## painfreepc

Passangers complaining about clown uber/lyft drivers


----------



## Iann

1974toyota said:


> I always have a can of glade,to spray car in case of any smells


Same here. I just spray it with them in it so they know they stink.


----------



## Mole

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


It’s always this time of year and ends around Valentine’s Day the women hit on me it’s crazy they are 24 to 40 and they are quite direct they don’t care I’m married or that I’m in my upper 50’s they are all predators it needs to stop.


----------



## Wonder Will

upyouruber said:


> Additional comments here please:


I'll be right there....after taking 8 minutes to get there ffs.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Mole said:


> It’s always this time of year and ends around Valentine’s Day the women hit on me it’s crazy they are 24 to 40 and they are quite direct they don’t care I’m married or that I’m in my upper 50’s they are all predators it needs to stop.


The babes are all over me as well,

The 30 something women are all over me like a bunch of 8 year olds when they bring the pony out at the princess birthday party.

The screams and the mane pulling.

_shudders_


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> When they said I would take care of you, and just get out the car slamming the door and not tip, not even thanks


When dropping off at the airport people have a lot more on their mind sometimes, like going through all the checkpoints. I get tips a couple days later and once or twice, 1-2 weeks later. If you give them a low rating. Don’t expect those tips later. Come to think about it, with 20,000 rides, I’ve never given someone a low rating for not tipping. And, believe it or not, I’ve only given 2 people a low rating. 
people have different personalities and one thing I love about driving is engaging with the customer. 
the whole world goes right through my backseat. 
I’ve had great conversations with people about their country, what’s going on in their lives and lately Geo politics. I’m a lot older than most of you and over the years I’ve come to understand people s little better. I also do comedy and get a lot of my material from rides


----------



## Wonder Will

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> When dropping off at the airport people have a lot more on their mind sometimes, like going through all the checkpoints. I get tips a couple days later and once or twice, 1-2 weeks later. If you give them a low rating. Don’t expect those tips later. Come to think about it, with 20,000 rides, I’ve never given someone a low rating for not tipping. And, believe it or not, I’ve only given 2 people a low rating.
> people have different personalities and one thing I love about driving is engaging with the customer.
> the whole world goes right through my backseat.
> I’ve had great conversations with people about their country, what’s going on in their lives and lately Geo politics. I’m a lot older than most of you and over the years I’ve come to understand people s little better. I also do comedy and get a lot of my material from rides


Same here: no need to give anyone a low rating. Even if you're frustrated with a pax at the start, a good chat will clear the air and all is usually good. And yes, (good-) tips often show up an hour or three later.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

Having to wait for pax is infuriating


----------



## Halfmybrain

*Zombie thread--but another fun one



SurgeorSuckit said:


> Having to wait for pax is infuriating


Having to wait for a rider AFTER a long pickup when I was JUST about to take a bathroom break but told myself, "I'll stop after this next ride."


----------



## Halfmybrain

The alpha male (one of four riders) in the front seat that spends the entire time on the phone

Up the ante if it's in a foreign language (which often seems much faster than English, so it implies anger or impatience)

= = = 

The rider who is mostly silent, then I finally hear a greeting so I say "Fine, how about you?" --only to realize their salutation was for someone on the phone.

Up the facepalm ante if I gave more than one "reply" before realizing they were not talking to me...


----------



## tothebeach2024

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The camrys do this weird vaccum thing where if you only have one window down it makes my eardrums pop repeatedly.. Drives me nuts.


Same with Corollas...


----------

